# Gluing UMHW to aluminum hull



## bulldog (Jun 4, 2012)

Is it possible to glue UMHW to the bottom of my aluminum boat? My plan would be to get 1/4" or 1/8" UMHW and cut it perfectly to fit in between the ribs on the bottom of my boat. I do not want to spend a bunch of money on getting it secured with screws and was wondering if anyone knows of an adhesive that will hold up over time and beatings. Umhv is very slick and I'm not sure if any glue will actually stick to it. 

I run the Big river a lot and let's just say that the river likes to scratch the bottom of my new boat and I'm trying to keep it as nice as possible. I think even the 1/8" stuff will help with dents and scratches and I can get it pretty cheap.


----------



## RPjet (Jun 4, 2012)

https://www.jamesriverjets.com/

Contact Jim Starkey at the above link. He has been gluing UHMW for a couple of years now. I have heard of it coming loose on some of his boats but I don't know all of the details.

Dave


----------



## shallowminedid (Jun 5, 2012)

i live on the susky and rockproof boats are common. everyone i have seen is screwed n glued. i saw a video explaining itit was either rockproof boats or snyders of hanover that has a you tube video kinda explaing the 24 ish step process to it


----------

